# False water cobra male and female



## rottweiler81 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all never kept these is the husbandry difficult and what are they like to breed i believe the male is hypo regards mark


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

fwc arent dwa. try the snak section for more replies.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*FWCs*

Hiya mate,

FWCs are not a first time snake. In my humble opinion they are only for experienced keepers. 

In terms of <general> husbandry I've found them to be comparable to other snakes (venomous or non-v) with regards to regulating their best temperature, humidity, food provisions and water (bathing and drinking) requirements. Nothing uniquely difficult. 

Handling is a different story. They hood as an immediate response to a known approach, disturbance, annoyance etc. Picking up a FWC at this moment may well result in a bite. Quite likely in fact! For this reason I always use a hook. Always. 

Once settled (hood relaxed) my female is wonderful to handle without gloves. She is near three feet in length, inquisitive and calm. Please note she has been handled regularly from juve.

Each individual specimen may vary somewhat in aggression. Although males are known to be more aggressive by comparison to females. Although I'm not saying there aren't placid males available to buy. 

Hypo? Not sure if you mean pigmentation, abbreviating a "crazy tendency" or perhaps males being smaller in size to females?? Females are usually larger by adulthood according to experts.

Coloration varies, its not the most accurate method of sexing although mine is the typical brown female colouring/patternation.

Food. Mice, small-to-medium rats (in time), certain freshwater fish and frogs. Don't worry about feeding... they'll usually show great interest!! I pop my female into a large container, drop the dead prey item...pow...whack...down the hatch fairly quickly :lol2:.
Its a question of your personal snake keeping experience really. Sorry, I haven't viewed your profile page as yet and besides thats your decision.

PS our rottie (bless him) used to love tuna!! :2thumb:

I'll post some new pics of the FWC soon.

all the best,
maffy


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*FWCs*

Just to mention that my FWC pics will be posted in Snakes rather than DWA. I'll let you know mate. 

Don't think anyone will mind replies to this post in DWA as its cumbersome to start a new one and besides it gives me the opportunity to say:

"False Water Cobra's are NOT on the DWA list at this time in the UK"


----------



## rottweiler81 (Apr 6, 2009)

thnkyou so much for a detailed and very helpull post regards mark


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

This has some useful information...

Coast To Coast Exotics - Reptile Shop / Reptile & Amphibian Breeder / Supplier of Snakes - Darlington, North East England, UK


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*FWCs*

Great link Ian. Its an excellent article I reviewed prior to my own purchase. 

No probs for the info. 

One thing I'd like to mention is ventilation. With all locked up DWA or "mildly venomous" snakes such as the FWC (I say mildly in comparison to more lethal snakes and since toxicity may yet vary for WC specimens)...

...it is good to allow stagnant air out of their enclosure. Some snakes seem to easily cope with disgusting levels of stagnated or even ammonia ridden air (Reticulated) but for your pet its kinda family really. 

Its a good thing to allow good ventilation without compromising humidity, temp or safety IMO and definately regular substrate cleaning/changing. Plus thorough tank/viv cleaning at reasonable intervals.

My FWC regularly buries under substrate with virtually zero air space without problem, so IMO air ventilation is just part of good husbandry to immitate their natural environment and ensure healthy lungs when they do move around the viv.

I'll try and get some full length body hooding shots...I dont need to coax her to do it, its all part of their natural behaviour. So hopefully she'll be on the substrate surface during the weekend. 

regs, maffy


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

trw said:


> fwc arent dwa. try the snak section for more replies.


Taken from the intro to the forum


Help and general chat for all venomous & DWA species


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Respect to the Paraman*

Paraman, you're one cool dude. 

Thanks for that, maffy.


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

maffy said:


> Paraman, you're one cool dude.
> 
> Thanks for that, maffy.


 Pm'd you.


----------

